# Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember









*Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen​*
Diesen Titel hat ein Bericht der Thüringer Allgemeinen:
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...e-abschiessen-551753433#.WCWJJsFRxCE.facebook

Der war zwar schon aus dem August diesen Jahres, ich habe das damals auch gelesen, wollte damals schon dazu schreiben - und habs irgendwie verpeilt....

Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben.

Und daher eben hier jetzt meinen Kommentar zu obigem, absolut lesenswerten Artikel der "Thüringer Allgemeine"..

*Zum Artikel*
Berichtet wird nicht nur von einem Teichwirt, der aus Verzweiflung den Jagdschein machen musste, um sich gegen die Kormorane wehren zu können..

Berichtet wird auch von Burkhard Vogel, dem Landesgeschäftsführer des BUND, nach ihm gehört der Kormoran zum Öko-System in Deutschland und abschiessen soll man nur dürfen, wenn einwandfrei nachgewiesen wäre, das Schäden durch Kormorane vorliegen würden 
(Anmerkung Red.: Dass BUND, NABU und Konsorten mit ihren parlamentarischen Arm, den Verbots-Grünen, Angeln verbieten und einschränken, obwohl KEINE nachgewiesenen Gründe vorliegen, sei hier nur am Rande bemerkt).

Dass wissenschaftlich längst alles belegt sei, käme von Martin Görner aus Jena, Leiter der kleinen, angesehenen Arbeitsgruppe Artenschutz. 

Und selbst im Kern anglerfeindliche Verbände stehen für Angler ein:


			
				Thüringer Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> "Belastbares Zahlenmaterial wird von der Politik und Verbänden wie Nabu und BUND nicht zur Kenntnis genommen", schimpft André Pleikies, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Landesanglerverbands.



Auch Wolfgang Schmalz, bis 2013 Fischereisachverständiger in Thüringen sieht das genauso wie Görners. 


			
				Thüringer Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> In allen Thüringer Flüssen, die er untersucht hat, hieß das Ergebnis: Die Fische verschwanden, vor allem die mittlerer Größe. Die jagt der Kormoran am liebsten.



Der Diplom-Biologe Schmalz wollte die "Gruselgeschichten der Fischer" nicht glauben. 
Erst als er selber nachforschte, sah er die Kompetenz der Angler und Fischer von vor Ort:


			
				Thüringer Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> "Sie klagten, der Kormoran frisst alles weg. Das nervte", erinnert sich der . Dann stieg er ins Boot und tauchte das Elektrogerät ins Wasser. Oft trieb nicht ein betäubter Fisch von unten hoch. "Ich zweifelte immer wieder an dem Elektrogerät."


Es hätte nach seinen Angaben das zehnfache an Fisch da sein müssen. Teilweise wären es nur noch Einzelfische gewesen, die man nachweisen hätte können.

Da andere Ursachen wie Gewässerverschmutzung etc. ausgeschlossen werden könnten, würde noch der Kormoran als "Verursacher" übrig bleiben.

Es bliebe daher nur Bejagung übrig.

Selbst das Umweltministerium sieht das ein, will aber den Abschuss begrenzen.

Artenschützer Görner hält diese Denkweise/Logik des Ministeriums aber für falsch. 


			
				Thüringer Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> "Tot ist tot", sagt er. "Es werden jedenfalls nicht mehr Tiere. Und wenn ein Kormoran geschossen wird, kann er diese Erfahrung auch nicht mehr evaluativ weitergeben." Außerdem, so Görner, wären die Kormorane bis 1989 im staatlichen Auftrag bejagt worden, und das mit vorzeigbarem Ergebnis:
> Es gab maximal 5000 Brutpaare.



Und auch Karsten Schmidt vom eher anglerfeindlichen Verband der Sport- und Angelfischer vom VANT , stellt klar, dass es ein Verbrechen sei, den Kormoran nicht zu bejagen.

Interessant auch der Schlusssatz des Artikels von Frank Schauka in der TA vom 26.08.16 



			
				Thüringer Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> Wissenschaftler Görner sonst sagt: Der ökologische Wert der Kormorane besteht darin, dass sie mit ihrem Kot Bäume überziehen, woraufhin geschlossene Baumflächen absterben, so dass wieder ausreichend Sonnenlicht auf den Boden fällt und hochwertige Pflanzen wachsen können.
> Artenschützer Görner meint das nicht ironisch. Wommmm!


----------------------------------------------------------​
Interessant in dem Zusammenhang, dass weder der Bundesverband DAFV noch die Landesverbände in Thüringen (TLAV und VANT) hier vernünftig oder auch nur ansatzeise zusammen arbeiten.
Obwohl ja Kormoranbekämpfung zum "Hobby" des DAFV gehören (wie auch Kampf gegen Wasserkraft), nutzt der DAFV nicht einmal solche Vorlagen.
Man hört nichts dazu, sieht nichts dazu, keine Presse wird informiert von denen, keine Aktion gestartet..

Und die Thüringer Verbände sind ja untereinander zerstritten.

Das ganze Elend sieht man daran, dass nun 2 "Petitionen" kursieren, je eine von beiden Thüringer Verbänden.

Eine grauslig begründete vom TLAV über eine private Petitionsplattform.

Eine besser begründete über die offizielle Petitionsmöglichkeit im Thüringer Landtag vom VANT..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321483

*Fakt ist dennoch:*
Trotz solcher Vorlagen wie hier aus der Thüringer Allgemeinen vom August diesen Jahres, waren weder die Thüringer Verbände noch der DAFV in der Lage, darauf hinzuwirken, dass der Abschuss der Kormorane in Thüringen verlängert wird.

Statt dessen schweigt der DAFV.
Und TLAV und VANT starten unabgesprochene Petitionen eher gegen- statt miteinander..

Petitionen braucht man übrigens nur, wenn man vorher in Lobbyarbeit versagt hat - zum drüber nachdenken................

Hier nochmal die Infos zu den Petitionen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321483


*Fazit:*
Wieder einmal ein Beweis mehr, dass Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei es einfach nicht können............


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## iXware (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Da hilft nur die gezielte Ansiedlung von Seeadlern ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

22er Hornet
12er Flinte

Oder Verbanditen (die ja sonst eh nix vernünftiges für Angler zustande bringen) mit Knüppeln ausrüsten und erst dann wieder bezahlen, wenn jeder minimum 100 erschlagene Kormorane abgeliefert hat...


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Aber den Kameraden bitte nur zur "Brutzeit", ordentlich auf
die Jacke schießen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...-zum-Kormoran-Abschuss-geht-weiter-1138791974


----------



## Deep Down (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Typisch Politiker....bloß keine Verantwortung übernehmen und einen eigenen Vorschlag unterbreiten und sich damit unbeliebt machen, daher lieber einen Naturschutzverband "entscheiden" lassen! 
Soooo schlecht! 
Mal ehrlich, ich habe beim Angeln mal 15 Jahre ausgesetzt. Als ich wieder anfing, fiel mir eines auf, diese komischen schwarzen Vögel! Gab es hier vorher nicht. Und, die sollen heimisch gewesen sein? 
Ich habe noch Bestimmungsbücher aus den 80er, da ist der Kormoran im Verbreitungsgebiet hier noch nie als heimisch aufgeführt gewesen!

Also, alles falsch verstandener Schützerwahn!


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Also, in Bayern werden Kormorane auch geschossen. Wie sieht es eigentlich in Ba-Wü aus? Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Musste jedesmal beantragen, weil zu 90 % alle Gewässer Schutzgebiete, die NABU-Jünger vom RP genehmigen das dann meist dann, wenn die Kormorane weitergezogen sind.

Selbst an der Jagst, wo der Unfall war und der halbe Fluss tot ist, darf man nur ein paar schiessen auf ein paar Kilometern, aber am Großteil des Flusses nicht , so dass das Fischumsetzen um Wiederaufbau quasi nur Kormoranfütterung ist.

Auch der BW-VErband ist da genauso unfähig zu vernümftiger Lobbyarbeit wie oben genannte Thüringer und der DAFV


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Typisch Politiker....bloß keine Verantwortung übernehmen und einen eigenen Vorschlag unterbreiten und sich damit unbeliebt machen, daher lieber einen Naturschutzverband "entscheiden" lassen!
> Soooo schlecht!
> Mal ehrlich, ich habe beim Angeln mal 15 Jahre ausgesetzt. Als ich wieder anfing, fiel mir eines auf, diese komischen schwarzen Vögel! Gab es hier vorher nicht. Und, die sollen heimisch gewesen sein?
> Ich habe noch Bestimmungsbücher aus den 80er, da ist der Kormoran im Verbreitungsgebiet hier noch nie als heimisch aufgeführt gewesen!
> ...



Dann werden deine Bücher wohl nicht viel taugen. 

Der Kormoran ist eine dermaßen wanderfreudige Art, deshalb hat die Art ja so schnell Nischen in ganz Europa besetzen können.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musste jedesmal beantragen, weil zu 90 % alle Gewässer Schutzgebiete, die NABU-Jünger vom RP genehmigen das dann meist dann, wenn die Kormorane weitergezogen sind.



Gugg einfach wer, wo regiert, dann weisst du die wahren Gründe warum es in manchen Bundesländern funktioniert und in manchen nicht.


----------



## Eitsch (13. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Dafür würde ich extra einen Jagdschein machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Ich mochte schiessen auch schon immer (auch im Verein früher), Kormorane eher nicht - aber Jagdschein hab ich auch nicht....

Ausnahmejagdschein für Angler auf Kormoran (nur Schiessausbildung) - das wär was ;-))


----------



## Topspin (13. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Jagdschein hätte ich,

Die Vergrämung, oder der Abschuss wird per Kormoranverordnung geregelt.

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-KormoranVBW2010pP1


----------



## Hezaru (14. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Hi,
auf YT gibt es da auch was...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQcGbwl2pXU

da sind auch noch andere Vids von dem Herrn, alles sehenswert.

Noch eins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aKmkW-Z310


grüsse  Hezaru


----------



## M3ggid0 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Wenn man die Casting-Sportler drauf ansetzen könnte ... 

aber neee.... hab immer noch keinen erkennbaren Grund für Casting gefunden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mochte schiessen auch schon immer (auch im Verein früher), Kormorane eher nicht - aber Jagdschein hab ich auch nicht....
> 
> Ausnahmejagdschein für Angler auf Kormoran (nur Schiessausbildung) - das wär was ;-))



Ich glaub da währe die schwarze pest genauso schnell verschwunden wie sie gekommen ist.
Und Gaudi macht das schießen obendrein :m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

alternativ zum schießen (wenn kein Jagtschein vorhanden), wäre auch die ansiedlung von Waschbären hilfreich... die rauben die Nester leer und man hat wenigstens das Folgejahr Ruhe... #6 
jedoch hat es dem Fischbestand leider nicht wirklich geholfen, die Biester sind in breiter Masse zurück im "wunderschönen" FFH-, Vogelschutz-, Naturschutz-, Landschaftsschutzgiet und Biophärenreservat vereint in einer Fläche... Und wie man sie kennt, fressen sie fleißig ihre Fischrationen und *******n in breiter Masse alles voll... #q


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> alternativ zum schießen (wenn kein Jagtschein vorhanden), wäre auch die ansiedlung von Waschbären hilfreich...



Höre ja auf! Wir haben hier Kormoran, Graureiher, Mink und! Waschbär. Das ist nicht witzig. Bieber sind hier auch wieder im kommen. Die können ja gleich die Bäume fällen. Da ist´s auch vorbei mit Nistplätzen.
Aber Spaß bei Seite. Waschbären sind genau so eine Pest. Letztens lief schon einer durch mein Grundstück. Ich bin wachsam. Die Stadt tut hier nichts. Da kannst du als Eigentümer selbst zusehen wie du klar kommst, wenn sie dein Haus zerstören.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> alternativ zum schießen (wenn kein Jagtschein vorhanden), wäre auch die ansiedlung von Waschbären hilfreich... die rauben die Nester leer und man hat wenigstens das Folgejahr Ruhe... #6
> jedoch hat es dem Fischbestand leider nicht wirklich geholfen, die Biester sind in breiter Masse zurück im "wunderschönen" FFH-, Vogelschutz-, Naturschutz-, Landschaftsschutzgiet und Biophärenreservat vereint in einer Fläche... Und wie man sie kennt, fressen sie fleißig ihre Fischrationen und *******n in breiter Masse alles voll... #q



Hallo,

Waschbären braucht man nicht mehr anzusiedeln. Das wurde leider schon vor langer Zeit gemacht und mittlerweile sind die in Deutschland überall verbreitet und die kriegen wir nie wieder los. Einfluß auf die Kormorane haben sie offensichtlich aber  nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (15. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Der Abschuss der Kormorane ist keine Lösung, die ich besonders gut heiße. Die rechtlichen Vorrausetzungen zur Vergrämung und Abschuss bleiben das Damoklesschwert unserer Fischbestände. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir jemals eine "ewige" Kormoranverordnung bekommen werden. Wenn der Abschuss für ein oder zwei Jahre ausgesetzt wird, merkt man von den zuvor geschossenen Vögeln schon nichts mehr und es wird wie gewohnt alles zusammengefressen.
Die Ursachen des Übels werden davon kein bisschen tangiert. Was der ganzen Geschichte fehlt, ist ein langfristiger Plan, der nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb vom menschlichen Eingriff abhängt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

In einer rein vom Menschen geschaffenen Kulturlandschaft wie (fast) überall in ganz Europa ist ein netter Traum, "ohne menschlichen Eingriff" sowas auch nur ansatzweise in Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

http://www.lavt.de/download/Schreiben_SPD.pdf

http://www.lavt.de/download/Mittelstans-CDU.pdf

Na schauen wir mal. Stand Petitionszeichner vom Wochenende: über 1500
Da muss es jetzt zumindest eine öffentliche Anhörung im Petitionsausschuss geben. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Die Unterschriften auf Change.org nützen gar nix, daran ist niemand gebunden, dafür hat der Landtag sogar ne eigene Petitionsseite.

Das ist ne rein private Seite, da muss der Landtagsausschuss gar nix...


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Wir müssen doch nur einen unserer Fernsehstarköche dazu verleiten in einer ihrer Sendungen leckere Gerichte mit Kormoran anzubieten.
Dann erledigt sich das von selbst.

-Kormoranbrust in Wiskysahne
-Kormoran ala Stroganov
-BBQ Kormorankeule


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Wollt ich mal machen (Kormoranrezepte, als der Vogel des Jahres war).
Die sind aber so hoch belastet (u. a. Dioxine etc.), da gabs Untersuchungen in Baden-Württemberg, dass eine Verzehrempfehlung da schon fast an vorsätzlichen Mord grenzt und ich das gelassen habe..


----------



## Hechtbär (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Na da hast du doch einen Aufhänger!!!

 Der Kormoran ist unbedingt aufgrund seiner Verseuchung der Nahrungskette schnellstmöglich zu entziehen!! Denkt an die armen Seeadler! Oder die Aasfresser! So ein am Kormoran verendeter Wolf ist ja auch furchtbar!!! ^^


----------



## Laichzeit (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Kormorane sind auch Endwirte einiger Parasiten, die sie mit den Fischen aufnehmen.
Befall mit (Band)würmern ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Wirklich appetitlich ist das nicht.
Bei besonders schlimmem Befall, sieht es so aus als hätten sie Spaghettis gegessen, alles Würmer.


----------



## Winzelmaster (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Habe soeben gelesen dass das Vogelgrippevirus H5N8 auch schon in Kormoran-Kadavern nachgewiesen wurde.
Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Gute Nachricht!


----------



## Kjeld (17. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

@ Thomas

Schon den Bericht des VANT gelesen auf deren Homepage?  Unglaublich man fährt lieber zur Verbandsausschussitzung des DAFV als im Landtag zu erscheinen zur Debatte um die Kormoranverordnung.  Das Anglerboard kommt dort auch schlecht weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Die meinen ja nicht mich, der Name stimmt ja nicht, oder ?? (wer nicht mal das richtig schreiben kann)...
;-))))))

Damit kann ich aber auch gut leben, wenn die meinen wir würden mit unsere Berichterstattung "Gemüter aufheizen" und den Verband in seiner "Arbeit stören"..

Gut, nur aufgeheizte Gemüter bringen Bewegung und diese Art Heizung ist immer noch besser als die Wärme, die durch Reibung entsteht, wenn man von Verbandlern als Angler über den Tisch gezogen wird.

Und die Verbandsarbeit zu stören und damit in Bewegung zu bringen, ist ja bekannterweise auch nix verkehrtes

http://xn--anglertreff-thringen-2ec.de/bericht-des-praesidenten-november-2016/
Zudem ist das eh nur ein unbedeutender Splitterverband mit bei Weitem nicht mal 10.000 Mitglieder (ich glaub so um die 6.000, müsst nochmal nachgucken), also kleiner als mancher richtige Angelverein..

Und sie geben ja selber zu, dass es ihnen nicht in erster Linie um Angeln und Angler geht, sondern um schützerverträgliche Bewirtschaftung der  Gewässer als Naturschutzverband...
http://xn--anglertreff-thringen-2ec.de/verband/der-vant-e-v-stellt-sich-vor/ 

Diese Sorte "Verband" hat uns ja dahin gebracht, wo wir  heut sind - nur noch Verbote, Restriktionen, vom Gewässer vertreiben.....

Und, dass die nicht mal in ihrem kleinen Thüringen ne vernünftige Zusammenarbeit hinkriegen, nicht mal unter den Verbänden der als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, zeigt doch auch schon alles..

Wir werden ja sehen, wie es am Ende ausgeht - und nochmal, nur zum dran denken:
Wer Petitionen braucht, will oder macht, hat schon vorher in seiner Lobbyarbeit versagt......

Dazu hätte man den vorne genannten Artikel, dass auch Artenschützer, wenn die mal in der Praxis sehen, was los ist, für den Abschuss der Kormorane sind..

Wie gesagt:
Es zeigt das Verbandsversagen, dass weder VATN, noch LAVT oder DAFV sowas nutzen..


----------



## thanatos (18. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

der Kormoran ist ein hübscher Vogel der durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung hat #6
 Zum Problem ist er doch erst geworden als er europaweit
 unter Schutz gestellt wurde |uhoh:
 Ok nun hat er seinen Bestand übererfüllt nun sollte man
 doch wieder regulierend eingreifen 
 Aber das bringt mal solch weltfremden Politiker bei.#c


----------



## Kauli11 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Ist der Kormoran auch anfällig für die Vogelgrippe?

Vielleicht erledigt sich das Problem jetzt ja selbst? |bigeyes

#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Hallo Kauli11
Hallo miteinander




Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ist der Kormoran auch anfällig für die Vogelgrippe?
> 
> Vielleicht erledigt sich das Problem jetzt ja selbst? |bigeyes
> 
> #h



Ja, er ist auch anfällig für die Vogelgrippe.

Aber in der freien Natur trifft es nur einzelne/etliche Tiere. Epidemische Ausmaße nimmt es nur in der Massentierhaltung an.

Das Kormoranproblem bleibt - mit und ohne Vogelgrippe.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*



Kjeld schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> Schon den Bericht des VANT gelesen auf deren Homepage?  Unglaublich man fährt lieber zur Verbandsausschussitzung des DAFV als im Landtag zu erscheinen zur Debatte um die Kormoranverordnung.  Das Anglerboard kommt dort auch schlecht weg.


Viel Feind, viel Ehr, heißt es ja.
Wobei wir es mir recht ehrlosen Feinden zu tun haben.

Es bleibt ihnen nur Verleumdung und Behauptungen,
kein einziges Argument, kein einziger Beleg
(im Gegensatz zu hier)
_"Nicht jede Aussage entspricht der Wahrheit"_
Sie könnten ja mal solche benennen ...& belegen.
Stattdessen kommt als einziges Beispiel,
die Aussage des Admins, der VANT sei ein anglerfeindlicher Verband.
Und dieser Meinung darf man natürlich nicht sein, das ist Ketzerei und Majestätsbeleidigung.

Ihr Aussagen
_"Der DAFV e.V. setzt sich momentan stark für die Arbeit der Verbände ein..."_
sagen aber auch einiges aus, denn da steht NICHT,
_"der DAFV setzt sich für Angler ein"_.


Aber das
_"...und stört unsere Arbeit"_
tut doch gut. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen*

Gerade bei den letzten 2 Sätzen, die Kati von der VANT-Seite gebracht hat, musst ich auch grinsen und dachte, mal sehen, obs einer merkt...


----------

